# Lost goats



## Backcountry (Jun 23, 2009)

I have 2 goats missing a alpine and saanen. They got away on a backpacking trip not sure if something spooked them or what. Has anybody ever lost there goats will they come back to place of origin what do I do?


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

I would get a couple more people to go back with me, take binoculars, search the entire area you hiked... were they bonded to you or were they new goats in training? Were you in a park or forest area that has rangers etc? If so, contact them and see if anyone has reported seeing them. Hope you find them very soon.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Give us some more details. What type of terrain? Other humans in the area? If so, could anyone have hiked by your camp when you were in the tent and out of sight of your goats? How bonded are they to people? Any issues like mosquitoes, black flies, rain storms or other?

In general the goats may wander back toward the trail head if they lost sight of you. If spooked they could have run in any direction but will generally climb high, so check every hill and ridge in the area for tracks. Normally you will find tracks in dirt spots near rocks and ridge top trails. Its possible that they may come back to camp but my observations have been that they normally don't. 

If you find a lot of goat sign and they don't come to your call I'd try tying another goat and walk just out of sight so the goat starts calling for you. The lost goats may respond and come to it from a good ways off. 

If they aren't bonded well they may ignore any noise you make. In that case only eyes on the goats will help. Get high and glass for them. The Saanen will stick out like a sore thumb.

If you don't find them right away make sure to place a poster at the trail heads leading into the area with your phone number, and like tiger said, contact any local rangers or land managers to let them know.


----------



## tgallaty (Dec 11, 2008)

Backcountry,
I've had my goats wander off a couple of times. The first time, they went back to the trailhead where I was parked. Obviously, that was not the case with your goats. Last September, I had 9 goats get away from me. Two trips back to the area and 11 days later I found 8 of them on a cliff face where they could not go down without falling to certain death, and they could not get back up they way they came. It was quite the harrowing rescue. The point is-please don't give up on finding your goats. They could be in a similar predicament. Tiger408 and Rex have already given you good advice. I wish you luck.
Tim


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Where do you live and where were they lost? If you can, try to get some people to go in and help you look. The tethered screaming goat is a great idea.

THis sort of thing can turn into a nightmare for NAPgA as the land managers are watching to see how we handle our stock. Any attitude that seems like we are negligent will reflect poorly on the rest of us goatpackers and can lead to closing of trails and negative results for those of us working on good PR with the land managers.

To say nothing of the tragedy for you having lost them. Good luck with the search and let other people know where they might be so they can keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Backcountry (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweetgoat im not negligant! I have been up there numerous times looking and glassing from high spots riding the canyon on horses etc. Its very steep and rugged and has a stream in the bottom. I have contacted about everybody I know including the athorities. There is alot of people that ride horses up the canyon I have made flyers but have not heard a anything yet.


----------



## Rod Meyer (Jun 1, 2009)

Backcountry, where did you lose your goats?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Backcountry said:


> Sweetgoat im not negligant! I have been up there numerous times looking and glassing from high spots riding the canyon on horses etc. Its very steep and rugged and has a stream in the bottom. I have contacted about everybody I know including the athorities. There is alot of people that ride horses up the canyon I have made flyers but have not heard a anything yet.


Backcountry, I don't believe she was calling "you" negligent. She was simply stating that when anyone loses a goat, its important for land managers to see that we are doing everything we can to find them so we don't "appear" to be negligent. Which, in the end, would lead to restrictive regulations. In your case, I'd say you are going the extra mile and doing everything you can.

If you let us know where they were lost maybe someone is close enough to help.


----------



## Backcountry (Jun 23, 2009)

I live in Sevier County in Utah I lost them on the Pahvant Mountain.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I am absolutely not saying you are negligent. I would be the first to support your efforts if I lived closer.

In fact, it sounds like you are going overboard to make sure your guys get home safely.

My comment was directed at the perception that land managers have against packgoat people, not about packgoat people themselves. This is a very scary situation for the goats and owners, but also have ramifications for us as a group. Just wanted to point that out. Since your email was short, it was impossible to see what you had done and I was just reacting to the lack of info in it, not your actions.

I wish you the best of luck in finding them and getting them home safely. Have you read the article on the NAPgA site that was written by myself, Tgallaty, Rex and some others about finding and preventing lost goats? See www.NAPGA.org for it. You don't need to be a member to read articles at the NAPgA site.


----------



## tgallaty (Dec 11, 2008)

Carolyn (or anybody else),
Maybe I'm just blind, but I couldn't find the article on the NAPgA site. Could you give more explicit directions on where to find it?
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

I could not find the article either. HELP!!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, I couldn't find in on the NAPgA site either so I've posted it in our articles section under "What to do when your Goat Goes Missing"


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you. That is one of my greatest fears. 

I'm finding that Cabra is more bonded to me every day, and it's getting harder and harder to even go in the house without his "help", but I am scared silly of loosing him when camping.

The more I learn, the better of we'll be.

I've got to say, the NAPgA site is amazing. There is a ton of information there, and I thank all (seeing familiar handles) who are involved there.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Backcountry found his goats.. good thing. just a quick update, maybe he'll share how / where sometime.
:mrgreen:


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

That is great news!!! Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------

